# Mother's Day Gift



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I wanted this mothers day to be different and didn't want to go out and buy something like they expected so I made them candle holders out of a piece of Cedar log I had laying around. Here is one of them. I made 3 total for Mom, Wife and Mother in Law.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very thoughtful, Fin, (and really good lookin'). That will mean a lot more to them than candy or flowers...

I just luv lookin' at (and smellin') cedar....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, Great idea.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Law Dog said:


> Looks good, Great idea.


wth?

just wrong to bump a old post and make me think in a panic I missed something important like Mother's Day.....

LOL now but just for a second made my bad heart skip a beat...Oh chit moment


----------

